# First 6 String build, let's go



## ASoC (Jan 23, 2012)

So after spending some time on this forum, I have decided to start my own build, SPECS!

6 string
25.5 in scale length 
Maple fretboard
Neck: Maple (bolt on)
Body: Alder
Pickups: 1 Humbucker, not sure which one yet
Electronics: One push-pull volume and one killswitch
Hardtail Bridge
Locking nut
Bright color finish a la Charvel
Black Pickguard

So I used by beloved Jackson to make a template for this guitar which is sort of supposed to be an "evil twin" version of the Jackson. I just ordered the wood, so I'm waiting on it along with some hardware.

Feel free to suggest colors, for now I'm thinking either bright yellow or bright orange


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 25, 2012)

ASoC said:


> So after spending some time on this forum, I have decided to start my own build, SPECS!
> 
> 6 string
> 25.5 in scale length
> ...


----------



## ASoC (Jan 25, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> Personally im not a fan of orange or yellow guitars haha, what about a burst color?
> like orange and yellow burst ?
> to get the best of both worlds ?



I'm going for the bright color thing, like a Charvel SoCal or the new Ibanez 25th anniversary guitars. Pink, green, and purple are also possibilities


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 25, 2012)

so retro and pretty


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 25, 2012)

ASoC said:


> I'm going for the bright color thing, like a Charvel SoCal or the new Ibanez 25th anniversary guitars. Pink and green, purple are also possibilities



bright Green and pink seem like the best colors if you want to stand out. ( in my opinion)
Orange reminds me too much of the fruit of the same name. lol 
Yellow to me is just too " lemon-y"

that's just me though, hahha


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 25, 2012)

n64


----------



## Solodini (Jan 25, 2012)

Orange for brightness. Candy orange.


----------



## DecrepitBeing (Jan 28, 2012)

green, DO GREEN. and post results :]


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2012)

To be honest, I'd do white. Then it would be an inversion of your Jackson there, give it Black hardware and white pickups.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 31, 2012)

So I just got some stuff in the mail and I thought I would share it with you guys 






The body wood






With a rough template on it






New bridge, ferrules, and tuners

I'm most likely going to start next week because I have alot of tests this week, so I'll be back then


----------



## ASoC (Feb 12, 2012)

Today, the local robotics team hooked me up with a jigsaw, so I'd like to thank them for that. I got the body rough-cut today, and I might do some sanding tomorrow.

That being said, would you guys rather that I post small updates as I do things? Or that I wait and post big updates? If nobody answers I'll just keep doing what I've been doing.


----------



## Astcyr17 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is that a hipshot bridge?


----------



## ASoC (Feb 12, 2012)

Astcyr17 said:


> Is that a hipshot bridge?



I wish 

I'm broke, so it's a bridge from guitarheads


----------



## Solodini (Feb 12, 2012)

Small updates, please.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 12, 2012)

Small, more frequent updates are always cool. That's a nice cut body you got there, I need me a bandsaw .


----------



## ASoC (Feb 12, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Small, more frequent updates are always cool. That's a nice cut body you got there, I need me a bandsaw .



I wish I had a bandsaw 

Using a jigsaw extremely carefully this took just over an hour, and because this piece of wood is like 2 inches thick, the jigsaw made angled cuts whenever I got to a curve  

The good news is that I cut pretty far from the final body shape, so all the angled cuts should come out when the body is down to size


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah, yes, jigsaws will do that . But it's good that you planned ahead and left room for the angles.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 12, 2012)

I saw it coming, as I've worked with wood before, but it's still causing me to have to do a lot of extra work.

I just got back from the garage and my hands are really tingly from using the orbital sander for so long


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 12, 2012)

What are you going to use the push-pull pot for if it's only going to have one pickup? Not a killswitch, obviously, since you're adding one separately...

A boost of some sort? A coil tap? Some other fancy electronic trickery?


----------



## ASoC (Feb 12, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What are you going to use the push-pull pot for if it's only going to have one pickup? Not a killswitch, obviously, since you're adding one separately...
> 
> A boost of some sort? A coil tap? Some other fancy electronic trickery?



I'll be coil-tapping the humbucker, though I'm still not sure on which pickup to put into it  any suggestions?

Oh and I almost forgot, I've been sanding for a while so...






It's going to take a long time for me to get down to size 






Shaky Pic!!! This is what happened after I used the shop vac on my leg






My sander wont fit inside the cutaways so I moved to the other horn, any idea on how I can get the cutaways to the line?


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 12, 2012)

ASoC said:


> My sander wont fit inside the cutaways so I moved to the other horn, any idea on how I can get the cutaways to the line?


I got this idea from another threat but forgot the name xD well you go to your hardware store and get this





i dont know the English word for it xD put that on your drill and mount it on your working bench, secure it with something and put it in a 90 degrees angle from your workbench
hope that helps you


----------



## ASoC (Feb 12, 2012)

Great idea, not sure why I didn't think of it 

I'd want a thinner one, but I'm sure I'll be able to find one 

Every time I look at this thing it looks less like a block of wood and more like a guitar  I can't wait to finish it


----------



## ASoC (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate to double post, but I just figured I'd post this last pic up






Two days worth of work, now I just need to do the cutaways and contours before I try to get hold of a router


----------



## ASoC (Feb 14, 2012)

So I did a really rough mock-up, and I like what I see so far 






Also, as per BlackMastodon's advice, I went and got a sanding drum for my drill 






I'm planning on coming home early tomorrow and finishing the cutaways, then I'll be stuck until I get hold of a router, but I'll take care of that when the time comes.

Oh, here's some of tomorrow's listening material


----------



## skeels (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work,! 
And that bridge doesn't look half bad! 
Can't wait to see pics of you rocking your home made guitar!


----------



## ASoC (Feb 15, 2012)

skeels said:


> Nice work,!
> And that bridge doesn't look half bad!
> Can't wait to see pics of you rocking your home made guitar!



Thanks a ton, for only $20 the bridge feels pretty solid, it's definitely... heavy metal   

But in all seriousness I'm broke and its looking like it'll be awhile before I can afford a pickup or all the hardware that I need in black (chrome sucks  )

Also, I think I forgot to mention,


----------



## ASoC (Feb 15, 2012)

So I took that sanding drum that I picked up yesterday and got some serious work done in the past 3 hours 

First, I took care of the lower horn...





Then, in my Animals as Leaders fueled frenzy, I quickly knocked out the other cutaway 






Satisfied, I took a pic of the body as it currently looks






And another at a different angle






I am very pleased with the shaping so far 

Now I just need to get hold of a router, if nobody that I know has one, I might see if I can rent one from Home Depot or something like that. If that doesn't work out, I guess I'm buying one 

By the way, should I do the comfort contours now? Or will it be worth my time to wait until after I've routed the cavities out?


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 15, 2012)

The guitar Is coming Along nicely! 
Im really exited to see the finished product!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 15, 2012)

ASoC said:


> Thanks a ton, for only $20 the bridge feels pretty solid, it's definitely... heavy metal
> 
> But in all seriousness I'm broke and its looking like it'll be awhile before I can afford a pickup or all the hardware that I need in black (chrome sucks  )
> 
> Also, I think I forgot to mention,



dude if you want a pair of black Lace Deathbuckers lemme know, i dont foresee myself using them in the near future and i live in newport. so if you see yourself puttin them to good use i'd be glad to let them go. i got them for cheap and i dont mind parting with them.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 15, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> dude if you want a pair of black Lace Deathbuckers lemme know, i dont foresee myself using them in the near future and i live in newport. so if you see yourself puttin them to good use i'd be glad to let them go. i got them for cheap and i dont mind parting with them.



You are such a bro 
I was only planning to need the one pickup, but I don't see how adding a neck pickup would hurt 






Made a mockup with one of the guitar sites thats out there, it's not exact, but its close enough 

EDIT: I made yellow, pink, and purple mockups too... now I don't know what color to go with, help?
















I really need some color opinions now that I have mockups


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 15, 2012)

yea dude no prob. i PM'd you too. random people have helped me out with my guitar endeavors. im just giving back too. plus they'r just staying here and im not using them.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 15, 2012)

^ This is why this forum is so cool 

If everyone could please look at the edit of my last post and tell me what color you prefer, that would help a lot


----------



## ASoC (Feb 16, 2012)

So I whipped out the old elbow grease and spent some time sanding the sides by hand from 50 grit to 120 





Hooray for playing with the effects on my camera 

Now I need to find a router 
Also, If you could help me out by answering the poll, that would be great


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 16, 2012)

I voted for purple. And I think that heeping the headstock natural would look awesome!

Might be useful to get some nice sculpting on the horn for good upper-fret access.

And no pickguard. 

Those are all of my opinions. Can't wait to see this build finish!!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 16, 2012)

I say purple, I'm in for the updates.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I went with green, but a nice chevy hugger orange would look awesome too.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 16, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> I voted for purple. And I think that heeping the headstock natural would look awesome!
> 
> Might be useful to get some nice sculpting on the horn for good upper-fret access.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I'm going with a pickguard for sure, and I'm a sucker for matching headstocks

and about the upper fret access, it should be fine, as the 24th fret is directly above the heel of the neck and will be easy to get to with the cutaway I have



Mattmc74 said:


> I went with green, but a nice chevy hugger orange would look awesome too.



Thanks for the input, I tried orange in some mockups and I didn't really enjoy it


----------



## ASoC (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but I just bought a pickguard blank and I need to know if anyone has experience making a pickguard.

If you do, how should I figure out the shape? I was planning on tracing the body outline onto it and then cutting out the pickguard. What should I use to cut the pickguard? Sorry for all the questions but I'd rather go into this with some knowledge.


----------



## espman (Feb 17, 2012)

ASoC said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just bought a pickguard blank and I need to know if anyone has experience making a pickguard.
> 
> If you do, how should I figure out the shape? I was planning on tracing the body outline onto it and then cutting out the pickguard. What should I use to cut the pickguard? Sorry for all the questions but I'd rather go into this with some knowledge.


 I use a piece of cardboard and cut a "pickguard" out of that, and keep repeating until I have a shape that I like, and use that to make the real one.
As for cutting the blank (assuming it's plastic), a scroll saw/jig saw/coping saw etc. is a safe bet as they aren't as likely to melt the plastic (routers are very bad for that, found that one out the hard way ), then use a file/sandpaper to do the bevels.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 17, 2012)

espman said:


> I use a piece of cardboard and cut a "pickguard" out of that, and keep repeating until I have a shape that I like, and use that to make the real one.
> As for cutting the blank (assuming it's plastic), a scroll saw/jig saw/coping saw etc. is a safe bet as they aren't as likely to melt the plastic (routers are very bad for that, found that one out the hard way ), then use a file/sandpaper to do the bevels.



Thanks, I really had no clue what I was doing (never worked with vinyl before  )


----------



## ASoC (Feb 18, 2012)

So I made a rough template for the pickguard, and put it on the body







And this made it tempting to do something like this






The only thing stopping me is how obvious the glue lines are on the body 

In other news, I am (along with my band,  A Stream of Consciousness)doing my first gig next saturday


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 19, 2012)

ASoC said:


> So I made a rough template for the pickguard, and put it on the body
> 
> 
> The only thing stopping me is how obvious the glue lines are on the body
> ...


 
Looks pretty damn good with the natural! White PG would look killer too.

And congrats on your first gig!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 19, 2012)

dude natural all the way, just veneer the top and back! or put a drop top on it.

also why not do a wood pickguard? or veneer the pickguard...


....just veneer everything. 


i go crazy sometimes... like when i veneered my pick..


----------



## ASoC (Feb 22, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Looks pretty damn good with the natural! White PG would look killer too.
> 
> And congrats on your first gig!



Thanks, I'm a little nervous about one song because we haven't practiced it too much. Everything else is in the bag though, we have a half hour set so I'm not too worried



Purelojik said:


> dude natural all the way, just veneer the top and back! or put a drop top on it.
> 
> also why not do a wood pickguard? or veneer the pickguard...
> 
> ...



You've sure got...... some serious wood  
In all seriousness though, I'm most likely going to stick with the solid color idea. I need something that's a bit less subdued than all of my other guitars

In guitar news, waiting for the pick guard blank in the mail is killing me


----------



## ASoC (Feb 28, 2012)

So, I got the blank in the mail this week and just finished shaping it

Here's a pair of pics for you guys 











HDR filter on this picture for the lolz, I'm feeling pretty good about the progress I've made so far, my plan is to get the neck pocket done before I mount the pickguard, then I'll drill for the bridge. And await the arrival of some pickups so that I can cut holes in the pickguard for them (I should probly figure out how to do this )


----------



## ASoC (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation for cutting out the pickup holes on the pickguard? I have another pickguard that I was planning on using as a template, but I have no clue how to get a good, clean cut.  I really appreciate any help you guys can give. 

In upsetting news, the gig is postponed because the knuckleheads that were booking it forgot to check that the venue was available on the planned date


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 1, 2012)

very nice!! but the sanding drum was my idea hahaha keep on posting


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 1, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> very nice!! but the sanding drum was my idea hahaha keep on posting


 You mad bro?
This is coming together real nice though! Let me know how working with the pickguard blank is; I'm gonna mod my RG250EX soon and I'm gonna be making a new pickguard.


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 3, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> You mad bro?


 hahah me gusta! love building threats and RG shapes/models are always nice


----------



## ASoC (Mar 18, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> very nice!! but the sanding drum was my idea hahaha keep on posting



My bad, I failed a bit 

In other news, many thanks to Alex (Purelojik) for hooking me up with a pair of deathbuckers 






Now I need a router so I can get this show on the road 

Hopefully I can get some work done this weekend, I'll hit up home depot and see whats up over there


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 18, 2012)

woot! good luck buddy remember to use the 250 pots with these. glad to help dude


----------



## ASoC (Mar 19, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> woot! good luck buddy remember to use the 250 pots with these. glad to help dude



I can't thank you enough, I'll be sure to get a 250k push pull once I'm ready to be doing the electronics. 

For now, I need to worry about funds for the router, new gf is leaving me broke


----------



## ASoC (Mar 25, 2012)

Epic fail on my part, but I didn't check out the Home Depot or get any work done this weekend 

Sorry guys, I'll try and see what I can do during the week 

The good news is that my 7 year old computer has finally been replaced


----------



## ASoC (Apr 14, 2012)

I promise this build isn't going to die  
So I went and saw my dad over in Missouri, check out what I came home with

A router so I can finally get some work done 






And a new drill bit to work with 





Now all I need to do is go and pick up some router bits so I can get to work. What kind of router bit should I use to follow a neck pocket template? Links/pictures are appreciated


----------



## illbeinyourband (Apr 15, 2012)

This is awesome, I can't wait til you're finished! I've never really watched as someone built their own guitar. Killer


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 15, 2012)

illbeinyourband said:


> This is awesome, I can't wait til you're finished! I've never really watched as someone built their own guitar. Killer



prepare yourself . its addicting


----------



## ASoC (Apr 15, 2012)

illbeinyourband said:


> This is awesome, I can't wait til you're finished! I've never really watched as someone built their own guitar. Killer


 


Purelojik said:


> prepare yourself . its addicting


 
This. You have no idea what you're getting yourself into 

Also, 100th Post! 

What kind of router bit do you guys use to route your neck pockets? I'm hoping to go shopping tomorrow and I'd like to come home ready to get some work done


----------



## ASoC (Apr 16, 2012)

well, nobody helped me with my router bit question 

So I went to homedepot and picked one up based on instinct 

Here's what got done today:

Routed the neck pocket





Mounted the neck 




Mounted the pickguard, sitting next to its twin 





Might do some more work today after I eat my dinner, we shall see


----------



## ASoC (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, so I'm done for the day, but I spent some time working on the forearm countour, here are a few pictures
















Probly going to finish this tomorrow as well as work on the tummy cut


----------



## ASoC (Apr 17, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> You mad bro?
> This is coming together real nice though! Let me know how working with the pickguard blank is; I'm gonna mod my RG250EX soon and I'm gonna be making a new pickguard.



Sorry this took forever, the pickguard blank wasn't too bad to work with, I just cut mine with scissors before using sandpaper to clean it up and bevel the edges 

It just takes patience as it is a slow process. The most difficult part is making the neck pocket (the one in the pickguard) look clean.

I'm going to see if a neighbor has a drill press and I'm going to get the bridge mounted before routing for electronics. Today is a planning day, hopefully I can be done with the wood working by this weekend


----------



## ASoC (Apr 18, 2012)

Well it seems that nobody but me posts in this thread 

Oh well, I'll continue with the updates whether or not anyone says anything or answers my questions 

Finished up the forearm contour today






And I started to do a scoop for the fret access. I'm considering going deeper, but I don't really need it. If anyone has an opinion, please share it


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking good so far buddy! If you don't need any more access then I say leave the scoop as is. The forearm contour doesn't look too big though, is it comfortable when you hold it?


----------



## ASoC (Apr 18, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Looking good so far buddy! If you don't need any more access then I say leave the scoop as is. The forearm contour doesn't look too big though, is it comfortable when you hold it?


 
You know, as I was working on the forearm contour I kept telling myself that it looked small. After mounting the neck and holding the guitar, it feels nice and comfy. Its out of my way, but theres still alot of wood to provide support for my arm. 

And anything, no matter how small, would be better than my current (read: only) 7. Its a carved top so the edge of the body digs into my arm, and it has a tune-o-matic That guitar has made me love flat tops and its made me hate the t-o-m's.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 18, 2012)

for the horn contours i carved as much as was functionally needed, then i used the dremel sanding thing to take some more wood out on top and follow the whole carve. then it gets a nice look . thats what i did with my horn contours.


----------



## ASoC (Apr 22, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> for the horn contours i carved as much as was functionally needed, then i used the dremel sanding thing to take some more wood out on top and follow the whole carve. then it gets a nice look . thats what i did with my horn contours.


 
Smoothed mine out with sandpaper and my hands 

To everyone else, I worked on the pickguard and made a truss rod cover today


----------



## L1ght (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking pretty good bro. Mad jelly of your skillz.


----------



## endo (Apr 22, 2012)

ASoC said:


>



I'm pretty sure you placed that N64 with the best Zelda game ever made in this shot on purpose.


----------



## ASoC (Apr 22, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Looking pretty good bro. Mad jelly of your skillz.


 
What skills? I want some skills  Thanks for the (undeserved) praise



endo said:


> I'm pretty sure you placed that N64 with the best Zelda game ever made in this shot on purpose.


 
No, if I was purposely putting things into the shot, I would have added my snes that currently has Link to the Past in it 

I'm on a playthrough (number like 5 million) of OoT and just got to the water temple, been playing this game since I was 6 and I still dont know how to do that damn temple 

As for the guitar, I'm waiting for the rest of my parts so that I can do a dry build before I buy finishing supplies


----------



## endo (Apr 24, 2012)

ASoC said:


> What skills? I want some skills  Thanks for the (undeserved) praise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy guitar is sexy! And the water temple in OoT = hardest level of any game made. I think the guys that made it hate it too!!


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you guys played Majora's Mask? That game is a bajillion times harder than OoT. I've never got past the water temple in that game, and apparently the temple after that is even more confusing. 

OT: Nice work dude! I really like the way it looks just natural. Keep it up mang.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 24, 2012)

Definitely lookin' awesome dude. Keep up the good work!


----------



## asher (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't like my DK2M that much when I had it, but the neck does look sweet as hell on them. The natural body and the pickguard complement it very nicely!


----------



## ASoC (Jun 19, 2012)

So, I know its been forever, but I'm back.

Here's a few pictures of what I've been up to.

Painted a primer coat on the head stock






Painted the first color coat






And found a rasp in my garage to do the stomach cut






I'm determined to be done and letting the finish cure by the end of the week. I'd hate for it to not be finished when I get back from my tour with the Santa Clara Vanguard


----------



## Purelojik (Jun 19, 2012)

awesome ! glad to see you back at it!


----------



## jarnozz (Jun 20, 2012)

that purple put's a smile on my face! lovely retro color! got a purple pink one too, but not like this xD mine has a quilted maple top with a maple neck. best combination ever


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 20, 2012)

Bridge looks pretty awesome for a cheaper one. I think orange could look cool


----------



## ASoC (Aug 17, 2012)

So after 2 months of being gone with the Santa Clara Vanguard Cadets, I'm back to finish this damned guitar 

Got my decal on the headstock





I did the first coats of purple on the body (flat sanding tomorrow)





And (a bit OT) here are some pictures from my summer


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 17, 2012)

Fucking sweet dude! Finish her up ASAP!


----------



## ASoC (Aug 17, 2012)

I need to remember to wear gloves when I sand




The paint is nice and flat now, going to put some final color coats on before I start shooting clear


----------



## blaaargh (Aug 17, 2012)

Lookin nice dude. Also mad props on joining the drum corps. I did marching band for four years in high school, but I'd never have the dedication to be in a corp... probably cause I played tuba. Fuck lugging around a gigantic hunk of metal all day for months on end.


----------



## ASoC (Aug 17, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Lookin nice dude. Also mad props on joining the drum corps. I did marching band for four years in high school, but I'd never have the dedication to be in a corp... probably cause I played tuba. Fuck lugging around a gigantic hunk of metal all day for months on end.


 
It was definitely a lot of hard work, and our visual guy made a point to be hard on the tubas (he marched for 5 years). 

I appreciate the kind words and only have this to say






Dat Purp


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 18, 2012)

This coat of purple looks damn good, lots better than the first one. Hopefully this turns out great!


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 18, 2012)

GRAAAPE DRAANNNKK


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm glad i'm not the only one who likes them some 80's purple!!! You're doing an awesome job!

Mmm......grape drink is effing right...


----------



## ASoC (Aug 29, 2012)

So, I did a lot of sanding today




First starting





This purple dust is everywhere in my garage





This paint is finally flat (I should have done this back at the primer stage  ) 

Tomorrow I'm doing the last couple coats of color, then I can start clear coats


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 29, 2012)

How'd you do the/get the decal? looks great!


----------



## ASoC (Aug 30, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> How'd you do the/get the decal? looks great!



Ordered the decal from best-decals.com easy to use and it looks great


----------



## ASoC (Aug 30, 2012)

So I fixed the purple today, here's a shot of when it was wet 





And I started painting some coats of clear





I'm going to let the clear harden for a couple days before I wetsand with 1500 grit. Then, I'll shoot the final coats of clear, wetsand with 2000, and buff it to a nice gloss


----------



## ASoC (Sep 19, 2012)

I've gotten to the point where I'm ready to wire up the pickguard. I hate wiring more than any other part of this process (I've rewired before, just never a build). So tomorrow I'll get the pickguard sorted out and then I should be good to assemble the guitar and string it up.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm really close, I just need to put in the string ferrules, put the neck back on, string it up, and play


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 23, 2012)

Holy crap! That looks really cool with the Lace pickups!


----------



## ASoC (Sep 23, 2012)

well it only took forever, but here you go 

EDIT: I ended up ditching a killswitch and went 3-way toggle, 1 push-pull, 2 volume pots. I don't use tone knobs very much and I'm still able to do killswitch sounds, so this set up works for me.

Thanks to Alex Myla for the pickups, they sound great






Next to my shitty amp, its too late to unleash the halfstack


----------

